

Thumbnails and metadata for almost any kind of file - dannyrulez
http://filepreviews.io

======
ahdweb
This will save tons of hours! I can finally beat Mario Bros with the time
saved!

------
jpdlla
Hey HN, one of the developers of FilePreviews here, I can answer any questions
you might have.

~~~
dang
I'm afraid you and your friends have been breaking HN's rules quite badly.

This thread was full of comments that look like sockpuppets. We ban sockpuppet
accounts.

Also, the story was heavily ring-voted by accounts that have been doing this
repeatedly. We penalize accounts that do this, and in egregious cases ban the
site.

Please don't do these things any more.

~~~
jpdlla
Thanks for the transparency and clearing that up. I'm sure it wasn't clear to
many others that occasionally try to help us be upvoting or commenting on any
of our posts. Though this submission was posted to HN by somebody else. I'll
make sure that people we know, know about this. Sorry again.

------
thelinker
Awesome idea. I have in mind a lot uses for this api.

------
necronus
Very cool. Love the no server needed part.

------
luisjv
This'll save me some headaches.

